# Introducing my new baby !



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Meet Charlie (I think that's the name we are going to keep)
View attachment 97203


View attachment 97204


He is 1 year old and very sweet. He loves to cuddle. And he loves my cooking. He came to us on Friday morning all the way from MA and now has to get used to the Arizona climate. A nice lady groomed him yesterday because he messed up his top knot on the plane. And since he seemed not to like it, we cut it off.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Congrats Janine!! sooo happy that he is with you! How were his first few nights?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

He's just perfect, Janine! Congratulations. More pics, please!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Janine - I'm so happy for you. :chili::chili: Charlie is adorable. He looks like a happy boy. Was he a rescue? So exciting. :chili::chili:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations ......Charlie is just adorable...


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!! Charlie is so adorable!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Congrats Janine!! sooo happy that he is with you! How were his first few nights?


He is quiet during the night. First night he peed and pooped. Last night I took him to the pee pad at 3 am and it was fine. (I get up in the middle of the night anyway to pee too). But we have to work on the potty training. This morning he went a couple of times by himself on the pad and I thought he got it, but this afternoon he forgot. Yesterday he was not to confident walking on the leash to go to the mail box but today he was very good. I must say that the groomer next to us is very nice. She did a great job. She took it slowly because he was scared on the beginning but then did very fine. I can't believe she only asked 25$. Even tho I am not for tipping the owner I gave her 30$. And I could stay and watch.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Janine, I love your little Charlie:heart::smootch: he's adorable. I am so happy for you, can't wait to see what his personality's like. I love his haircut, he has such a cute little face. Congrats


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Aw he is so cute! What a face-- adorable! I'm sure you're over the moon with your new little guy. Congratulations!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

He looks very sweet! I'm sure it will take a little time but he's coming along quickly from the sounds of it.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow, Janine. I'm so happy for you. Charlie is beautiful!!!
xoxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What a sweetie! :wub:
Congrats to you on your new addition!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Janine -- I'm soooooooooooooooooooo happy for you. I know that you've been waiting for just the right one, and Charlie is adorable.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww Charlie is such a gorgeous little man. Really sweet little face.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What a handsome little guy! Welcome, Charlie!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Charlie is so cute! Congrats!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Janine ... Charlie is adorable! Both pictures are great, but, I especially love the second one. He looks so sweet!:wub::wub::wub:

Congratulations! I am very happy for you!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He's a doll and looks like he's one happy guy.Congrats on the new fluff!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Charlie is adorable! Congratulations and welcome to your new baby! I love his, name, too.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Awww, Charlie is super cute and I think his name fits him nicely!


----------



## Peg (Sep 11, 2011)

He is SOOO cute! I love his proud stance and the tilt of his head. He is going to be a wonderful little guy for you. We don't have our new puppy yet, and I can hardly wait!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm so happy for you Janine! What fun! Where did you find him?


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats!! He is so cute!! I like the name Charley:wub:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Furbaby's Mommie said:


> I'm so happy for you Janine! What fun! Where did you find him?


Here's a hint ... Charlie has two littermate sisters each owned by SMers ... :biggrin:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

MaryH said:


> Here's a hint ... Charlie has two littermate sisters each owned by SMers ... :biggrin:


More hints please


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Awwwww, it must be Gracie, and Gigi's brother! I'm so happy for your Janine. I love the name Charlie too. He's such a cute little guy.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

MaryH said:


> Here's a hint ... Charlie has two littermate sisters each owned by SMers ... :biggrin:


Got ya' Mary.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Charlie is so handsome! He looks like a total sweetheart. I love his name!  Congrats on your new little guy.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Mary he starts enjoying his walks. He did very good this morning. He barks at his reflection in the patio door window. We have 3 glass doors on the entertainment center, he sees himself in there too. Yesterday he walked a few times along the doors and checked if somebody is walking out at the end.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a gorgeous little guy :wub: :wub: congratulations :cheer:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Smooch!
Welcome to AZ. Charlie!
Glad you cut your top-knot so you will be a happy camper! Don't let them spoil you too much though!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

MalteseJane said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Mary he starts enjoying his walks. He did very good this morning. He barks at his reflection in the patio door window. We have 3 glass doors on the entertainment center, he sees himself in there too. Yesterday he walked a few times along the doors and checked if somebody is walking out at the end.


As I said to you the other day, he's smart enough to test the limits. Charlie was trained to walk on a lead early on. Now maybe switching from a soft collar show lead to a harness threw him off but he definitely knows what leash walking is all about. Laying down and acting nervous?? ... What a faker!! I love when they see their reflection and start barking but I don't let them keep it up otherwise they'd be barking all over the house. Don't let him slide backwards on potty training. He knows what pee pads are for and if he's not using them and peeing elsewhere then it's time to confine him. So glad you all are having fun together. :thumbsup:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations on your new puppy. He is adorable. It sounds like he might have come from Mary. If so you are very lucky to have one of her precious angels. Enjoy him.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

He looks like he is full of fun! I hope you have many happy years together.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, Charlie is absolutely gorgeous. What a face. He is also my Gigi's brother/litter mate and my Chachi's half brother. They share the same dam.

I am not lying, when I first saw his picture I did not know who he was but I said to myself, he looks familiar. Now I know why, he looks like his mom Esther. Charlie visited at my house last Dec. when Mary came to visit. She brought Esther and her new litter of pups to my house. That is when I fell in love with my Gigi:wub: and now I have 4 fluffs:smilie_tischkante:

He is also brother/litter mate to The Beautiful, Adorable and Lovable Gracie who lives in Kansas with Dorothy and Toto, No I mean Deb, Ella and Cisco.

Best of luck with him and welcome to our family:chili:

By the way, your groomer did a fantastic job on him.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

What a handsome little man!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Congratulations!:chili::chili: He is so cute.:wub:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Janine WHAT a cutie and a big blessing where he came from.. Hope you have many good, healthy years with your Charlie. :aktion033:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Welcome Sweet Charlie! :wub: So nice to see that another SMer got Gracie and Gigi's littermate brother. That's 3 out of 4 in that litter that ended up with a SM member. If he's as smart and loving as Gracie and Gigi, you're in for a wonderful ride!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Janine!!!!! I am so happy for you!!!!!!!!!! :chili::aktion033: Charlie is a little sweetie pie!!! May you have many happy healthy years with him! :thumbsup:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations Charlie is so cute.:wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:wub:OMG he is adorable!!! Congratulations


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats! Charlie looks soo sweet. What a handsome boy


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

wow Janine, awesome news  HUGE CONGRATS!!! he is soooo adorable :wub: enjoy him to the MAX! I am really happy for you ^_^
hugs
Kat


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Charlie is so cute! Congratualtions!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations!! 
He's adorable!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Janine, He is absolutely adorable!! 
I've been away longer than I thought.  Hugs to you.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Janine, CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!! I had no idea, oh I'm sorry. HUGE congrats!!!! He is precious!!!!! I love the name so much. Oh dear me, my darling Leo does the same thing, barks at himself at the Patio doors, bless his heart, my girls don't do that.

I just say, sweetheart......that is you honey....:HistericalSmiley:, but then I do close the drapes. Poor little guy.

Oh Charlie is so cute.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Charlie is adorable.....I love the way he is cut and no topknot!!! It takes time to get him potty re-trained, he is getting use to the air in Az....LOL!!!! I am so glad you got him!!! It is good to have another baby around!!!! :wub:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Congrats Janine. Charlie is adorable and so very sweet looking.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

awwww such a cutie pie ! Congratulations :wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

AWWWWWW, hes so cute!!!!!:wub::wub::wub:
congrats on your new baby!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------

